# Google Analytics neuer Trackingcode



## Alaniak (28. September 2009)

Ich habe gerade bei GA ein neues Profil angelegt (für die selbe Domain) um gewisse Zugriffe seperat zu erfassen. Jedenfalls bekomme ich für das neue Profil genau den selben Tracking Code wie für mein Standardprofil. 
In der Google Hilfe steht eigentlich auch drin, dass ich für ein neues Profil auch einen angepassten Tracking Code erhalten müsste, ansonsten ist das ja komplett sinnlos

Hatte das Problem schon mal jemand?


----------

